# The Market Day of the Soul-by James T., Jr. Dennison and James Dennison



## crhoades (Oct 14, 2006)

Can anyone give a review of this book? 







The Market Day of the Soul
by James T., Jr. Dennison and James Dennison 

Book Description
This is a reprinting of Dennison's book on the Sabbath as understood by the Puritans. Dennison originally wrote this book as a thesis at Pittsburgh Theological Seminary for the late Dr. John H. Gerstner, and it was published in 1983. We have retypeset it from its original edition. In this book, painstakingly researched from original sources, Dennison shows the differing views on the Sabbath between the Anglicans of the 16th and 17th centuries and the Puritans of that same time period. He concludes that the Puritan view of the Sabbath is the biblical one. (209 pages) 

About the Author
James T. Dennison, Jr. is Academic Dean of Northwest Theological Seminary in Washington, where he also serves as Professor of Church History and Biblical Theology. He has been the editor of "Kerux: A Journal of Biblical-Theological Preaching" since 1986. He has also edited variou books including Francis Turretin's "Institutes of Elenctic Theology," Geerhardus Vos' "Old Testament Eschatology," and, "The Letters of Geerhardus Vos."


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 14, 2006)

It's good!


----------



## crhoades (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> It's good!



Correct to infer that you agree with its conclusions?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 14, 2006)

Refresh my memory Chris. Which conclusions; my copy is "somewhere". I recall as far as what I was using the work for that iit presented the Puritan view; am I wrong in that recollection?


----------



## crhoades (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Refresh my memory Chris. Which conclusions; my copy is "somewhere". I recall as far as what I was using the work for that iit presented the Puritan view; am I wrong in that recollection?



Don't know...I just ordered it tonight. I'm teaching Sunday School on the Sabbath next Sunday and want to read as much as possible. 

Pray for me as I think it will be a new concept for many as regards to the practical outworking of it.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 14, 2006)

My recollection Chris is that it accurately portrays the historic Puritan view.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Oct 14, 2006)

Yes, it does. 

Its simple, straight forward, and if you've read anything "hard" puritanwise, this will be a breeze to get through.

Think of it this way - its a refreshing read altogether.
When you are done with it, you go - ahhhhhhhhhhh fresh!


----------



## crhoades (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Yes, it does.
> 
> Its simple, straight forward, and if you've read anything "hard" puritanwise, this will be a breeze to get through.
> ...



That's encouraging. I need an ahhhhhhhhhhh fresh! nowadays!

Thanks gentlemen! I look forward to reading it. Time is limited for me this week. If you could pick 3 books/treatises/excerpts on the Sabbath what would they be? I have Pipa's book and will probably go with it as well as Market Place...I'll also search through threads here to see it didactically worked out. Recommendations?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 14, 2006)

Durham is not an easy read ; but it fully represents the Puritan view and is online at 
http://www.naphtali.com/4intro.htm


----------



## crhoades (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Durham is not an easy read ; but it fully represents the Puritan view and is online at
> http://www.naphtali.com/4intro.htm



I'm fortunate enough to have the Naphtali edition of the book. It's been pulled and added to the list.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 14, 2006)

Even better.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is Byron Snapp's review of the book. It is good. Dennison also wrote _The Perpetuity and Change of the Sabbath_.

I also highly recommend William Gouge's _The Sabbath's Sanctification_.


----------



## InwooJLee (Oct 14, 2006)

Speaking of James T. Dennison Jr. here is an informative and thorough lecture on Jonathan Edwards for download. (It's a free download) 

James T. Dennison, Jr., Professor of Church History

"Sweet Grace of God" - On Jonathan Edwards
or download HERE (11MB)

Jonathan Edwards Tercentenary Address Q&A
or download HERE (6.5MB)

It is under lectures...http://www.nwts.edu/audio.htm


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 15, 2006)

I just heard him tonight in Lynewood,wa opc !!!!


----------



## ADKing (Oct 15, 2006)

I had the very great privilege of studying under James Dennison in seminary. He is great teacher and lecturer. I highly recommend his book on the Puritan docrtine of the Sabbath. I cannot say enough good things about Professor Dennison. 

I would agree with Andrew that Gouge is another good read. He writes it as a short catechism. I found it particulalry useful for showing how the puritans defined "works of necessity" which are commonly used in our modern times to be much broader than what the puritans intended by that term. 

Nathan: you heard Jim lecture tonight in Lynnwood at the seminary? So did I! I wish we had had a chance to speak.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 15, 2006)

Where did you sit?


----------

